# usb keyboard stalls on a lock key due to no PS/2 keyboard



## jims (Mar 16, 2010)

I've had this solved before, but I can't find the solution. I remember it involved either a line in /etc/sysctl.conf or /boot/device.hints.

In 8.0 my computer stalls for a second or so if I hit caps lock. I had the same issue in 7.1 on an old system. I remember the issue came from the computer trying to tell the nonexistant PS/2 keyboard to toggle some of it's internal settings related to caps lock being on/off. Does anyone know what the line is I have to modify? nothing that comes up from [CMD="sysctl -a -o | grep usb"][/CMD] seems to be relevant. Some of the "hint.atkbd.*" options in loader.conf seem potentially useful, but I'm not sure what is safe to mess with.

I am considering adding the bolded line to /boot/device.hints. All of the lines containing 'kbd' are shown. I am, however, worried it might disable my usb keyboard as well (I doubt it, since this is atkbd, but I don't know for certain that ukbd isn't stacked on top of atkbd - save rebuilding some of that wheel).


```
hint.atkbdc.0.at="isa"
hint.atkbdc.0.port="0x060"
hint.atkbd.0.at="atkbdc"
hint.atkbd.0.irq="1"
[b]hint.atkbd.0.disabled="1"[/b]
```


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2010)

What settings did you use in the BIOS? Most BIOS' can be set to emulate 'legacy' keyboards. 

I also have a USB keyboard but I never had any issues with caps lock.


----------



## jims (Mar 17, 2010)

I have had issues at times with legacy keyboard emulation, and haven't set it in several years. I hate rebooting the machine, but I guess I'd have to with the device.hints modification anyway.


----------

